# New Thought...!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Are we really apathetic, ignorant and so on?

Or are we just a nation of demotivated animal keepers?

Rory


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i'm having a blonde moment, n its so late, so . . . answer B! lmaooo


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think for some its a matter of the head in the sand approach, some don't know whats going on and others dont know either what to do or if its fightable


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*How about this then..?*

New Slogan for PKL

"I believe in the future of animal keeping!"


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

bit of both I think.

I think most people come under some sort of category
Could go for a poll with options like..

a. Dont really care.
b. Care but cant be bothered.
c. Too much hassle.
d. Unsure of what to do.
e. Tried and failed.
f. Bored of it all.
g. Willing to let others do the work.
h. Someone will sort it im sure.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Good on you Tops*

You are right, so here is the question, now that l am going to be watched like a hawk.

Question to you all.....................

DO YOU BELIEVE.........................?

If you do, why don't you show you do by adding the slogan to your signature?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I would have to at least TRY and be original in any slogan I put on my signature.
A quote is different though.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*What...*

Did you not watch Miracle on 34th Street?

In God We Trust thingy?

R


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Did you not watch Miracle on 34th Street?
> 
> In God We Trust thingy?
> 
> R


Is that not the christmas one about santa?
Ive seen it but i dont remember god being in it.
Ive got my own slogan with a little rhyme in it now. I might alter it from time to time.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't you love how we have 4 contributions, yet you get a single whiff of sex and/or nudity and everyones berserk in the Over 18's?

Sickening. If we don't fight then we won't have an Over 18's forum!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Again..*

HI AKN, 

You are right, spot on.

We just have to believe, and fight for we believe in or adore, 

At times, l find this quite demotivating.

Many others have been down this trodden path, veterans before me.

I do believe there is a future, and l will fight for that future for keepers for reptiles, mammals, birds, aquatic and all the others.

But at time inner society conflicts - yes l said it - well they can be very demotivating - but hey ho, today is another day and l shall be back in high spirits after a nights sleep.

Rory


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

My Slogan....


PKL - _If you are not riding the wave of change you will find yourself beneath it_


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> You are right, so here is the question, now that l am going to be watched like a hawk.
> 
> Question to you all.....................
> 
> ...


Because putting a catchy slogan under our posts isn't going to make things any better, and also if we all had signatures as big as yours and some others reading threads would become a nightmare.

Posting information, which can be backed up up with facts etc. is more effective and productive that simply asking "what if's...?" IMO. I'm bored of the cloak and dagger stuff "they said", "it has been suggested", Wwe have been asked"....Who is asking? Who are "they"? Who "suggested?"


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> But at time inner society conflicts - yes l said it - well they can be very demotivating - but hey ho, today is another day and l shall be back in high spirits after a nights sleep.
> 
> Rory


:bash: a nights sleep that should have started about 2 hours prior to that post, you blooming nightmare! Just you wait till i see you friday...

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Don't you love how we have 4 contributions, yet you get a single whiff of sex and/or nudity and everyones berserk in the Over 18's?
> 
> Sickening. If we don't fight then we won't have an Over 18's forum!


I think the majority of people who use the forums are in the hobby for fun and the love of reptiles. I dont think they want to spend alot of their time reading and contributing to threads that they mostly know nothing about. I mean this thread for example no offence Rory, the question "Are we really apathetic, ignorant and so on?Or are we just a nation of demotivated animal keepers?" is not really going to get anyone interested and excited about fighting for the hobby. In my humble opinion if you are going to get people interested and enthusiastic you are going to have to think of something as exciting as "do you spit or swallow?" unfortunately!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

It is quite sad that people are more interested in chatting bubbles about adult toys and such than they are in saving the hobby that brought them to this forum in the first place!

I reckon my slogan shall be..................

" I have a Brazilian and want to keep it that way"
(obviously referring to a BRb which I don't actually have!!)

Should catch the eye of some of the more adult natured people hehe


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Cloak & Dagger*

Hi Fixx, 

As said, its not cloak and dagger that is your description.

Propaganda is used by those that oppose on a constant basis. We are applying exactly the same techniques and why should we not?

Because it is not 'honest' - well to be honest would be admitting to things straight up would n't it?

Are we demotivated as a nation of animal keepers?

Perhaps we are.

Are we ignorant to certain things?

Yes we are.

Are we apathetic?

Yes we are.

I can remove my slogan at the drop of a hat if needs must, the message will still be clear as well as the question.

Do you believe in the future of animal keeping?

Don't talk to me of honesty, there is nothing honest at times about this whole industry, people believe what they want to believe, people will listen to what they want to listen to. People will say what they want to say and what they want others to believe, and in many ways that is propaganda and advertising in the same breath.

Why should we not be demotivated? Why should we not be ignorant and apathetic?

Because the enemy external to us, do not suffer from this. They have more support, they have more belief, and they most assuredly have more believers.

They have been at this political game for longer, they do not 'plod' along, but gear themselves into action ready for long arduous campaigns against those that oppose them - which is us.

They have an easier ride of it than we do, as they have more financial backing, more belief and a true determination with grit in, and yes l do respect that as should we all, even you.

Rory


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Blimey whats this new section of the forum then?!...

This is a bit deep for me...whats it all about alfie?!...

The thing is, unfortunately sex/entertainment sells...If you want to grab someones attention, then use it...

Try this for a thread starter/headliner-"*Come people, watch my good lady friend stoke her skunk*". :grin1:
That should put bums on seats, then whilst you have lured them in, slip them what you really want to tell them.

This forum is constanly changing, it is what it is, members come and members go, you cant make them "eat the meat".

We are all fighting our own little wars, my small battle involves the importation of potentially wild caught tortoises, that just happen to be on the endangered species list since 1984. Yet there are members on here (some big user names too) who condone the imports, infact they are in on the action.
Psssssssst...wanna make some easy money, go to Hamm, buy shit loads of Mediterranean torts, fill the boot of your car up with em, bring em back, and start punting em around, so what if the little buggers are burdened with worms, or worse, carry a virus that could potentially wipe out the rest of your tort colony.
Or better still, use someones registered/chipped adult torts to get dodgy article 10's for so called UK CB babies...

But wait a minute, whats this? DEFRA inspectors are now making house calls to people applying for paperwork concerning both adult and baby torts, they are also taking photos of these torts, sexing these torts etc. etc. :hmm:

Yeah, sometimes its hard to find the 'motivation' on this forum ...but this forum is what it is...T.T.8)


----------

